# Just Arrived... Seiko 5



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

In my mailbox this afternoon was a Seiko 5 "Racer". I got it from knuteols after his post in the sales section. It's a nice watch in new condition at a great price.  It is in the small number of Seikos with hands that I like, many people on the forum love their Monsters but those hands make me cringe. :lol:



















I couldn't be bothered resizing the giant bracelet on it, so I've put it on a strap to try it out for a day or two. I'll likely put this away for when I need something inexpensive to wear that I won't have to worry about.  Thanks Knut. 

Later,

William


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Not a bad addition. Have to say i think that it looks better on the leather rather than the bracelet


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

That '5' is a beauty. Great buy!

(I just wish Seiko would not stick a 5 on the dial







)

I agree with you. The hands are just right.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Alexus said:


> That '5' is a beauty. Great buy!
> 
> (I just wish Seiko would not stick a 5 on the dial
> 
> ...


I agree with every comment, Alexus, a very nice watch.

The '5' badge bugs me too. Sadly it reminds me of the British practice of labelling certain models of cars, bicycles etc. as 'Classic' or 'Clubman'.

Eventually one came to realise that this was coded language for the 'poverty model' without the desirable components.

I know that this contradicts the idea of the '5', which is telling you the worthy features that the watch _*does *_have, but I would like to bet that items like 6138 chronos are felt to be less desirable when they have the '5 Speedtimer' logo on them.

My collection such as it is, is mostly Seiko 6139s, Sealions, and Divers. I have only two 5's in the collection, a mint 1973 version I got from Alas and never wear, and this rectangular 6119 from rdiow. I love it, but would do even more without the badge.

Apologies for taking over your thread William; nice to see an everyday Seiko and a G10 amongst all those desirable Omegas in your postings. 

Graham


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Thanks guys.  The "5" badging does not bother me, and makes it clear that this is the cheap one. :lol: The aspect of this particular example that is a bit off-putting is the unnecessary scale from 0 to 20. The Seiko 5 is supposed to be quite popular in Asia because of their cheapness and durability, I don't know if this translates in the western market. A couple of years ago I went to a chain jewellery store in Lindsay (small rural town nearby) to get a battery. I saw what looked like a 5 with a military dial in the Seiko cabinet. I mentioned it to the sales lady and she had no idea what I was talking about. When she finally pulled the right one out, she didn't even know it was mechanical. :lol: I think that was the only Seiko 5 I've seen in a lower mid-range store in Canada.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

grey said:


> Apologies for taking over your thread William; nice to see an everyday Seiko and a G10 amongst all those desirable Omegas in your postings.
> 
> Graham


The more the merrier. 

An inexpensive and durable watch is a bit rare these days. It's hard to go out and buy a brand new Omega and treat it as a daily wear/come what may sort of watch. With AD prices on Rolex and Omega now, I'm only going to be able to buy older examples that show some use.

Later,

William


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

:taz: I never saw that 

Knut sold me one years ago, a well used one, I sold it on (can't remember who to) and bitterly regretted it. Been looking for one ever since and I've never once seen one for sale, new or used. Bum.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

MarkF said:


> :taz: I never saw that
> 
> Knut sold me one years ago, a well used one, I sold it on (can't remember who to) and bitterly regretted it. Been looking for one ever since and I've never once seen one for sale, new or used. Bum.


 :lol: For once, I saw something I could afford right after it was posted. 

Later,

William


----------



## rhodes (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm liking this '5'.

I know what people mean by the '5' being considered a poor mans version of seiko models, but truth be known they really represent fantastic value for money. I have a number of older Seiko's ranging from a King Seiko Chronometer, a Hi Lord Marvel and many others including a couple of 5's, and i must say that the 5's have been the least trouble, keep time very well and cost me much less :lol:

Thre is the added bonus of being literally hundreds of models and designs to choose from all very affordable!


----------

